# Black screen and gpu fan at max speed



## 2tts

*EDIT: This may be the wrong thread so if anyone can move it it would be great 
*

Hey

At 1st of June was the first time i had this happen, since then(soon 3 weeks ago) its been happening at what seems to be random timing. 
Everything from running for a few days without a problem and then its happening multiple times a day.

*Whats happening is* i just get a black screen and the graphichs card fans go to max speed, forcing me to hard reboot. 
Sometimes, but very rare it also just instantly shuts down. Idk if these are related but i guess so. 
Both of these give no warning beforehand, and both also boot up to the "windows did not shut down properly" message.
The second time it happened, it went black screen on me at startup so i had to go into safemode and restore from an earlier point in time. 
Which at the time seemed to work. Problem was back in a few days though.

As i was able to get into safe mode i think its a driver issue. But ive now tried everything i can think of without going through to much trouble. 
Ive tried searching through the eventviewer but i dont know what or where to look, and i cant find any real guides on how to effectively use it either... 
And as i cant get it to bluescreen instead i dont have any info on the freeze/crash.

*What ive tried so far, or ive ruled out*
-Rolled back to previous video driver GeForce 335.23 released 10. march, from the newest driver 337.88 released 26. may. No problems before 1.June
-Restored to an even earlier point in time long before the issues first appeared
-Lowering the ram voltage from 1,65(rated on the ram) to the step below.
-Removing the odd ram config ive used, thats been running for almost 4 years now.
-Ive never overclocked
-Its not gpu temps, im not really gaming any, and gpu is stable at 34C idle at 26C room temp.

*Rig:*
Mobo: Asus rampage iii formula
CPU: I7-950 stock speed
RAM: Corsair XMS3 (ived had some trouble with these before, hence the odd ram config, but theyve run ok for years now)
GPU: EVGA GTX 770 new in february, always updated drivers
PSU: Corsair HX850
OS: Win 7 Pro 64bit

Thanks


----------



## Tyree

What RAM configuration, how many sticks-Model of each stick, are you using? 
Very possibly a faulty GPU or possibly a faulty PSU causing damage to the GPU. 
Try the GPU in another PC or try another GPU in your PC.


----------



## 2tts

I am missing a stick atm because of recieving 2 faulty sticks when i bought them, and ive just used it this way since then... Not good, i know.

Modelnumber in order as placed and labeling on mobo:
[CPU]
CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 DIMM_A2
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 DIMM_A1
CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 DIMM_B2
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 DIMM_B1
Empty DIMM_C2
CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 DIMM_C1


If i swap psu with someone, and its my psu thats having trouble, i guess my psu will then maybe screw their computer?
As i dont know anyone with a large enough psu lying around to test with so id have to swap with someone as they dont want to be computer-less for a week...

Pic from OpenHardwareMonitor if its any help..


----------



## Wrench97

Try swapping the card, it sounds more like a problem with the Video card.

EVGA support is pretty good you may also want to contact them if they have seen this issue with that model card in the past they'll tell you and RMA it.


----------



## Tyree

As noted, the GPU is the most likely suspect. You could take it to a local PC shop for testing or just contact EVGA and RMA it.


----------



## 2tts

If it is the gpu, do you think it is my computer making it bad?
As its just 4 months old and my last one, evga gtx 470 went down too with frequent bluescreens... Apparently i had 10year warranty on it, and it was easy to deliver back, though its through a thrid party here in my country. And it made me stick to evga.

Is there any way for me to test it?


----------



## Tyree

If GPU are failing from damage, the PSU is the prime suspect for that cause.
The only reliable GPU test is to try it in another PC.


----------



## 2tts

Oh bad typing on my part, i was thinking if there was a way to thest the psu without damaging anyone elses system 

So you dont think its a software/driver problem? As the first restore got me access to windows again..

I currently have a total of 14 hours uptime without any problems over the last 3 days, where about 9-10 is just idling


----------



## Wrench97

If it is a driver issue I would still think there is something wrong with the video card a driver update should not effect it that way.


----------



## 2tts

After it happened again, action center wanted to report some problems, and i was able to copy the files before it was sendt and deleted. And all the dumps point to nvlddmkm.sys.... All attached if anyone want to have a look.

Im also soon getting hold of another videocard to swap out for a few days.


----------



## Wrench97

From the dump files
ASACPI.sys Sun Mar 27 22:30:36* 2005*
Is a Asus ATK0110 ACPI Utility a known BSOD maker in Win7 it's also a part of many Asus utilities. 

You probably have it from the Asus AI Suite get the update from the Asus site listed under Utilities in the Download section> Motherboards - RAMPAGE III FORMULA - ASUS


While your there there should also be a update for the Marvel Sata driver too.
mv91xx.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 *2009 *
mvxxmm.sys Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 *2009*

You also have something called Nvelo Dataplex cache software installed, when did you install it and what are you using it for?
nvelodiskfltr.sys Tue Feb 5 21:02:09 2013 
nveloportfltr.sys Tue Feb 5 21:09:48 2013

As for the dump itself from the 7th of June is the latest in the upload it's a Video TDR 0x117Timeout Detect and Recovery failure. It cam be caused by hardware or software interaction locking up a core the ATK0110 utility was known for that and cache manager software can do the same thing(Nvelo).



Code:


**************************Sat Jun  7 04:36:07.848 2014 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\WD-20140607-1036.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0325b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0349e6d0
Debug session time: Sat Jun  7 04:36:07.848 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:32:48.816
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 117, {fffffa8010319010, fffff8800fb77e20, 0, 0}

Unable to load image nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+153e20 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (117)
The display driver failed to respond in timely fashion.
(This code can never be used for real bugcheck).
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8010319010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800fb77e20, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, The secondary driver specific bucketing key.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+153e20
fffff880`0fb77e20 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_TIMEOUT

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_202b:  *** Unknown TAG in analysis list 202b


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03fb6630 fffff880`1071f737 : fffffa80`10319010 fffff880`1076c038 fffffa80`10319010 fffff880`106ed807 : watchdog!WdDbgReportRecreate+0xa3
fffff880`03fb6b50 fffff880`107203fc : fffff8a0`10fcc640 fffff8a0`10fcc640 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`10319010 : dxgkrnl!TdrUpdateDbgReport+0xcb
fffff880`03fb6ba0 fffff880`106f46b3 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08daa000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0000003a : dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage2+0x220
fffff880`03fb6bd0 fffff880`10720f4f : 00000000`0000000f ffffffff`fffe7960 fffffa80`10319010 fffff880`107eff3c : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::Reset+0xef
fffff880`03fb6c80 fffff880`107f003d : fffffa80`087f29a0 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ff61010 : dxgkrnl!TdrResetFromTimeout+0x23
fffff880`03fb6d00 fffff800`0356d2ea : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`089f0040 fffffa80`084c7b30 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x101
fffff880`03fb6d40 fffff800`032c18e6 : fffff880`03aa4180 fffffa80`089f0040 fffff880`03aaf0c0 00000000`00000216 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03fb6d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03fb7000 fffff880`03fb1000 fffff880`0717bd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+153e20
fffff880`0fb77e20 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+153e20

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5315b408

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x117_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x117_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04b8b000 fffff880`04bc9000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04cf4000 fffff880`04d7d000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Sep 27 21:09:07 2013 (52462C33)
fffff880`0549a000 fffff880`054b0000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0ac98000 fffff880`0aca0000   ALSysIO64 ALSysIO64.sys Sun Apr 19 15:41:04 2009 (49EB7E50)
fffff880`01bce000 fffff880`01bd9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04a80000 fffff880`04a88000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01609000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01609000 fffff880`01633000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Wed Jun 05 23:30:53 2013 (51B0026D)
fffff880`04f62000 fffff880`04f8b000   avgdiska avgdiska.sys Tue May 13 08:05:03 2014 (53720A6F)
fffff880`04f22000 fffff880`04f62000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Tue May 13 08:04:50 2014 (53720A62)
fffff880`0238f000 fffff880`023c0000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Tue May 13 08:05:36 2014 (53720A90)
fffff880`04ee4000 fffff880`04f22000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Tue May 13 08:20:22 2014 (53720E06)
fffff880`0231b000 fffff880`0236c000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Tue May 13 08:06:01 2014 (53720AA9)
fffff880`0236c000 fffff880`0238f000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Tue May 13 08:05:03 2014 (53720A6F)
fffff880`02311000 fffff880`0231b000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Tue May 13 08:04:26 2014 (53720A4A)
fffff880`04c69000 fffff880`04caf000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Tue May 13 08:20:00 2014 (53720DF0)
fffff880`02209000 fffff880`02210000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04ed3000 fffff880`04ee4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0513a000 fffff880`05158000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00667000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)
fffff880`023ce000 fffff880`023f8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`022e1000 fffff880`02311000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d5f000 fffff880`00dbd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01e09000 fffff880`01e7b000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Aug 01 11:48:07 2012 (50194FB7)
fffff880`04a98000 fffff880`04aa8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0ad99000 fffff880`0ada7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Jun 06 00:04:48 2012 (4FCED6E0)
fffff880`04e32000 fffff880`04eb5000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04eb5000 fffff880`04ed3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0186d000 fffff880`0187c000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`022cb000 fffff880`022e1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04bc9000 fffff880`04beb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Oct 03 22:16:30 2013 (524E24FE)
fffff880`05706000 fffff880`05712000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`106c4000 fffff880`107b8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 03:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`107b8000 fffff880`107fe000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`04aca000 fffff880`04b16000   e1y62x64 e1y62x64.sys Thu Oct 20 14:20:55 2011 (4EA06687)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01860000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01e8c000 fffff880`01e96000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`02291000 fffff880`022cb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`011a3000 fffff880`011ec000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff880`04a88000 fffff880`04a8ec00   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu May 03 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
fffff800`03212000 fffff800`0325b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0fa00000 fffff880`0fa24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05578000 fffff880`05591000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`05591000 fffff880`05599080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`0ad2a000 fffff880`0ad38000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05071000 fffff880`0513a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`02288000 fffff880`02291000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01255000 fffff880`015ef000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 26 14:06:18 2011 (4DB7099A)
fffff880`018b4000 fffff880`01b6a000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Mon Oct 28 17:15:26 2013 (526ED3EE)
fffff880`0227d000 fffff880`02288000   iaStorF  iaStorF.sys  Mon Oct 28 17:15:28 2013 (526ED3F0)
fffff880`016dc000 fffff880`017fa000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Thu Jun 10 20:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
fffff880`04fb1000 fffff880`04fc7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`055a5000 fffff880`055b4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0ad61000 fffff880`0ad6f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05451000 fffff880`05494000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01dbb000 fffff880`01dd6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Sep 24 21:03:28 2013 (52423660)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`018ab000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Sep 24 21:20:07 2013 (52423A47)
fffff880`05494000 fffff880`05499200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05743000 fffff880`05758000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0502b000 fffff880`0503e000   LMIRfsDriver LMIRfsDriver.sys Mon Jul 14 12:26:56 2008 (487B7E50)
fffff880`05720000 fffff880`05743000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06bfa000 fffff880`06bfe980   Lycosa   Lycosa.sys   Fri Jan 18 03:51:42 2008 (4790689E)
fffff880`0ad38000 fffff880`0ad42000   mamba2   mamba2.sys   Thu Dec 06 03:20:46 2012 (50C0555E)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00d4b000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0acbd000 fffff880`0accb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`055b4000 fffff880`055c3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0568d000 fffff880`0569a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`010f5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`05158000 fffff880`05170000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05170000 fffff880`0519d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0519d000 fffff880`051eb000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05024000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01be2000 fffff880`01bed000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0ad4e000 fffff880`0ad56000   mshidkmdf mshidkmdf.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:24 2009 (4A5BCC00)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01145000 fffff880`011a3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04c5d000 fffff880`04c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0226b000 fffff880`0227d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`016bf000   mv91xx   mv91xx.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:39 2009 (4B345F93)
fffff880`016bf000 fffff880`016c7000   mvxxmm   mvxxmm.sys   Fri Dec 25 01:45:15 2009 (4B345F7B)
fffff880`01e96000 fffff880`01f88000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`054d4000 fffff880`054e0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`057ab000 fffff880`057be000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`054e0000 fffff880`0550f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05678000 fffff880`0568d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04dc2000 fffff880`04dd1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04caf000 fffff880`04cf4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01f88000 fffff880`01fe8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Nov 26 05:21:01 2013 (5294760D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a73000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Apr 07 08:07:21 2010 (4BBC7579)
fffff880`01bed000 fffff880`01bfe000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04c51000 fffff880`04c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0325b000 fffff800`03840000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Aug 28 21:13:25 2013 (521EA035)
fffff880`01c12000 fffff880`01dbb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Jan 23 20:14:50 2014 (52E1BE8A)
fffff880`02200000 fffff880`02209000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`055e4000 fffff880`055fc000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:18 2010 (4B5919EA)
fffff880`04fc7000 fffff880`04ff7000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 21 22:22:21 2010 (4B5919ED)
fffff880`02215000 fffff880`02261000   nvelodiskfltr nvelodiskfltr.sys Tue Feb 05 21:02:09 2013 (5111B9A1)
fffff880`02261000 fffff880`0226b000   nveloportfltr nveloportfltr.sys Tue Feb 05 21:09:48 2013 (5111BB6C)
fffff880`0accb000 fffff880`0acff000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Nov 28 08:38:09 2013 (52974741)
fffff880`0fa24000 fffff880`1067c000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 04 06:07:52 2014 (5315B408)
fffff880`0aca0000 fffff880`0acaa000   NvStreamKms NvStreamKms.sys Thu May 22 12:43:14 2014 (537E2922)
fffff880`055d7000 fffff880`055e4000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Fri Mar 28 09:32:06 2014 (533579D6)
fffff880`05758000 fffff880`057ab000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04d86000 fffff880`04dac000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00ebf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010c4000 fffff880`010cb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010cb000 fffff880`010db000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01e7b000 fffff880`01e8c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0a884000 fffff880`0a92a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`00dbd000 fffff880`00dfa000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Oct 03 21:36:02 2013 (524E1B82)
fffff880`0acaa000 fffff880`0acb7000   PROCEXP152 PROCEXP152.SYS Sun Oct 20 20:16:05 2013 (52647245)
fffff880`00d4b000 fffff880`00d5f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05024000 fffff880`0502b000   RaInfo   RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 11 07:19:28 2013 (50F00350)
fffff880`054b0000 fffff880`054d4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0550f000 fffff880`0552a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0552a000 fffff880`0554b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0554b000 fffff880`05565000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0559a000 fffff880`055a5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018b4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bd9000 fffff880`01be2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fe8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`057be000 fffff880`057d6000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06822000 fffff880`06ba9500   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Nov 05 06:39:41 2013 (5278D8FD)
fffff880`0ad1c000 fffff880`0ad2a000   rzp1endpt rzp1endpt.sys Mon May 19 02:44:11 2014 (5379A83B)
fffff880`0ad6f000 fffff880`0ad99000   rzudd    rzudd.sys    Mon May 19 02:43:44 2014 (5379A820)
fffff880`0ad42000 fffff880`0ad4e000   rzvmouse rzvmouse.sys Mon May 19 02:44:02 2014 (5379A832)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0a92a000 fffff880`0a935000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01ff8000 fffff880`02000000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0ac00000 fffff880`0ac98000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0a800000 fffff880`0a869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0a935000 fffff880`0a966000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`01b6a000 fffff880`01bce000   storport storport.sys Mon Feb 03 20:36:50 2014 (52F04432)
fffff880`055c3000 fffff880`055c4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`021ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Sep 07 21:11:52 2013 (522BCED8)
fffff880`0a9d7000 fffff880`0a9e9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`0186d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0122f000 fffff880`01251000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04e00000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04f8b000 fffff880`04fb1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`055c5000 fffff880`055d7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06bc5000 fffff880`06be2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:15 2013 (52954DBB)
fffff880`04ff7000 fffff880`04ff8e80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Nov 26 20:41:03 2013 (52954DAF)
fffff880`04b79000 fffff880`04b8b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)
fffff880`0561e000 fffff880`05678000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Nov 26 20:41:36 2013 (52954DD0)
fffff880`04b23000 fffff880`04b79000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)
fffff880`06baa000 fffff880`06bc5000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04b16000 fffff880`04b23000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:05 2013 (52954DB1)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`023c0000 fffff880`023ce000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01dd6000 fffff880`01dfb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0ad56000 fffff880`0ad61000   VKbms    VKbms.sys    Thu Sep 30 12:16:33 2010 (4CA4B7E1)
fffff880`010f5000 fffff880`01131000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01fe8000 fffff880`01ff8000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00ed4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01068000 fffff880`010c4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04a73000 fffff880`04a80000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04dac000 fffff880`04dc2000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04dd1000 fffff880`04dec000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f9e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fae000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`04d7d000 fffff880`04d86000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00327000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 06 20:23:07 2014 (52F4357B)
fffff880`01131000 fffff880`01145000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`04a8f000 fffff880`04a98000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04aa8000 fffff880`04ab3000   WsAudioDevice_383S_1_ WsAudioDevice_383S(1).sys Thu Jul 23 08:04:10 2009 (4A6851BA)
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


----------



## 2tts

Ive been to the motherboard site multiple times, and it has only updated once since i first bought the motherboard. 
All the drivers thats on the page is thesame versions i have downloaded and installed on my computer.

I did once have the asus utility, but uninstalled it. 
Ive now tried reinstalling it and updating it though the app itself. No luck.

The Nvelo dataplex is the driver for the OCZ synapse cache drive.
This is up to date.

Ive run the last couple of days with another video card, and today it shut down on me without warning, 
like the few instant shutdowns before, but no maxed-out-fans yet.

And the only information i can find on this on the computer is this in the Event Viewer which i cant make any sense of:
Error
The previous system shutdown at 17:38:39 on ‎28.‎06.‎2014 was unexpected.

Binary data:
In Words

0000: 000607DE 001C0006 00260011 00930027 
0008: 000607DE 001C0006 0026000F 00930027 
0010: 0000003C 0000003C 00000000 00000000 
0018: 00000000 00000000 00000001 000487CE 

In Bytes

0000: DE 07 06 00 06 00 1C 00 Þ.......
0008: 11 00 26 00 27 00 93 00 ..&.'.“.
0010: DE 07 06 00 06 00 1C 00 Þ.......
0018: 0F 00 26 00 27 00 93 00 ..&.'.“.
0020: 3C 00 00 00 3C 00 00 00 <...<...
0028: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0038: 01 00 00 00 CE 87 04 00 ....Î‡..

No logs from before the shutdown indicated anything out of the ordinary...


----------



## 2tts

I did find this too in the Event Viewer though, from Kernel-WHEA:

WHEA successfully initialized.
4 error sources are active
Error record format version is 10.


In the details tab theres a good sum of numbers, so unless its needed i wont post it


----------



## Wrench97

Sudden shut downs without warning is hardware failing usually power related(as in PSU), sometimes a motherboard problem.


----------



## 2tts

Why would it suddenly start crashing now then?

Is there any way to monitor the potentional traitors?
Like logging psu voltage and power output or motherboard functions?

I suspect the motherboard as there is some trouble with with the pwm control.
That is, the pwm isnt working at all..


----------



## Wrench97

There is a program called Hardware monitor that will monitor temps and voltages keeping track of the lowest, highest and current values. 

D/L and run Hardware Monitor do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## 2tts

I downloaded the hw monitoring program and let it run while doing all the normal stuff, from idle to to converting some video files to movie wathcing and gaming at the same time.

And as i was finished with the gaming, i browsed the internet for a few minutes and was about to take a snap of the hwmonitor, then it chrashed. So no picture yet...
Ive now changed back to my old video card and this time it did happend quicker(with less uptime) than with the other card, but this time it also was the fans-at-max type of crash.

And for some reason it gave me a dump this time.
Again the GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT error.


----------



## 2tts

Heres a snapshot of hwmonitor just after a round of bf4


----------



## Rich-M

12V ratings not thrilling and the cpu temps are way high. I wonder if its the cpu causing all this because that would be very rare. Have you taken hsf off and cleaned and replaced the cpu grease by any chance? Maybe a loose oin on cpu could be causing this.


----------



## Wrench97

The low 12v reading could be the cause of the Video TDR errors see if the bios hardware health monitor reading agrees with the HWM voltage readings for the 12v and 5v values.


----------



## 2tts

If you suspect the cpu temp to be the problem, why would i have a crash when pc is at idle or just doing some very light work like watching videos 90% of the time?
I do have a corsair H70 cooler installed, but never changed the paste or removed it after original mounting.

Also just had another crash watching a video. Got a dump this time too. same error

Checked in bios, and it reported voltage as low as 11,238V on the 12V and reasonable measure on the 5V(>5V and <5,1).

So that makes low voltage the nr.1 suspect ?


----------



## Rich-M

Sounds like psu but it could be vanished cpu grease could be causing the heat of cpu which could also shut it down.


----------



## Wrench97

At 11.2xxv the PSU should be shutting itself down to protect the rest of the components as it does have over/under voltage protection circuits built in to the PSU.


----------



## 2tts

Is there any way to adjust the psu voltage or do i have to get a new one?

Do you think that the gpu will increase the cpu temp as it has the heatsink with 2 fans that doest do much to blow air out of the case, and rather just heat everything else up?
What are the CPUTIN and the AUXTIN temps? they seem to be VERY high...

I do have some MX-4 lying around, isnt that good enough to try replacing the original paste that came with the h70?

New pic after beeing idle for some hours.


----------



## Wrench97

CPUTIN is the motherboard CPU Temp Indicator, it's most likely a false reading as is the Auxiliary reading.

There is no way to adjust the voltages replacement is the only option.
If there is warranty left on it you could RMA it.


----------



## 2tts

As i dont fully trust the software i measured the voltage with a multimeter, and it was basically steady at 12,02V from boot to idle. So im writing off the voltage as a problem.

I did however notice something when measuring that didnt make me too happy...
---Pictures..
See the little bump on the 12Vpin in the 24pin connector in the first pic? thats a little melted.
And in the second pic you can see the 12v pin is further into the connector than all the others.
And in the last, look at the discoloration on the "yellow" 12V lead... more heat... Thats not so cool
So because of this i looked around a little and found a molex on the mb, (extra power to the gpu i guess?) that i hadnt noticed before, so i put it to use.

I also did change the thermal paste today, and tried playing a round of bf4 again to at least get some consistency with the last hwmeasure. And the max cpu core temp seem to have dropped 9-10 degrees C. Not bad.

New hwmonitor snap too


----------



## Wrench97

That is definitely a bad sign and may be the reason for the sudden shut down issues, if there is warranty left on the unit I would RMA it, if not save up for a replacement sooner rather then later.


----------



## Rich-M

Totally agree with Wrench.


----------



## WereBo

Looking closely at your pics, the singed connectors appear to be slightly pushed out of the block so it's making a partial-connection. Before- reconnecting the block, carefully push the affected connectors fully into the block, then plug back into the mobo - There looks to be 2 misplaced connectors in your 3rd pic, 3rd from top-left and top-right.

As you do so, look for the individual wires lifting back out again, then try pushing them back down - You might need a pair of fine (or 'needle-nosed')-nosed pliers to do so, but don't use brute-force. If a wire refuses to 'sit down' over the pin on the mobo, use the fine-nosed pliers to open the specific connector (Push it into the central hole in the metal tube, then rotate left+right whilst pushing in - This should open the end of the tube enough to allow the pin to slide in easier).


----------



## Panther063

I agree with Werebo.
If the wire isn't pushed fully in, it can cause the small part that is connecting to overheat as all the power is transferred through a smaller contact area.


----------

